# Does anyone have a recipe for a leave-in Conditioner?



## pb2b

Have you tried Paul Mitchell's? We just bought it and haven't tried it yet but I really like their human products.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What are you looking for the conditioner to do?

Several months ago I decided to start adding Organic Apple Cider Vinegar to the water I give my two, I'm using Braggs. I have noticed that my two- I have a male and a female, that their coats are very soft and they seem to stay a lot cleaner. 

I also mixed up using 1 part OACV with 10 parts water in a spray bottle that I spray on them before I brush them out. If either has any doggie odors, it neutralizes them. My Roxy is a huge tomboy and is always rolling in something especially when we're down at the beach. Sometimes when my Remy goes out he comes back in and has an odor. Again, spray it on him, brush it through his coat and it takes out the smell. 

Some members use it as a rinse, let it sit on their coat for awhile after they've bathe their dogs. 

Here's some info from Bragg's website about the use of OACV for pets-

Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products

https://bragg.com/healthinfo/healthypets.html

Whole Dog Journal-

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## PiratesAndPups

I basically want it to help with Luna's coat. She tends to get a TON of cow-licks, especially after a bath or a swim. They don't really brush out at all. I'd also like to get her coat a little shinier. Lily doesn't have her full adult coat yet, but hers is shinier and stays slicked down and straight. I use fish oil in their food once a day and they both have healthy skin, but Luna's coat just isn't where I want it.

I don't know if I could do the ACV as I cannot tolerate the smell of vinegar. I won't spray anything on my girls that would make me not want to be near them.


----------



## flatcoated

I use a blend of 1 part generic infusium from Sally Beauty (brand-name Infusium works too, but is more expensive) and 1 part distilled water mixed in a spray bottle. Last time I bought the generic product, it was on sale and I paid $3.50 per 32 ounce bottle, so total cost for every 16-ounce bottle of the blend I use is currently under a dollar. I also add about an eye-dropper full of a concentrated oil product to every bottle at a dilution rate of roughly 1 part oil to 250 parts infusium/water blend (that's less than 2 grams per 16 ounce bottle and is about the rate of dilution recommended by Plush Puppy for their Seabreeze oil — not the product I use, but I feel that heavy dilution is the best way to go about oil-conditioning coats without stickiness, build-up, and other drawbacks). Have tried a ton in the leave-in conditioner department and am troublingly un-price-sensitive when it comes to grooming products and tools -- if one of the many $15-20 a bottle pet-specific leave-ins was what made my dog's coat look best, I'd keep buying it, but I love this inexpensive and easy to obtain combo.

Infusium does have -cones in it, however, so this blend probably isn't for those who are silicone-phobic. Under different circumstances I might be, but my dogs swim in fresh water for close to an hour every day, thus I can't really speak to whether or not one might begin to experience build-up on the coats of dogs who aren't constantly getting wet. As things stand, I find that this mix delivers exceptional results, and I reach for it with much greater frequency than any of my more expensive products.

What you do after application is also of paramount importance if you're trying to control cow-licks, and I swear by towel-wrapping and/or drying coats. After their morning swim, my dogs are sprayed down with the Infusium-distilled water mix and brushed in the direction of hair growth with a quality pin brush before getting towel-wrapped for about an hour with a bath towel carefully secured with blanket pins. It's a bit of extra work, and mastering the pinning technique takes some of practice, but it helps keep their coats flat, beautiful, and shiny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

PiratesAndPups said:


> I basically want it to help with Luna's coat. She tends to get a TON of cow-licks, especially after a bath or a swim. They don't really brush out at all. I'd also like to get her coat a little shinier. Lily doesn't have her full adult coat yet, but hers is shinier and stays slicked down and straight. I use fish oil in their food once a day and they both have healthy skin, but Luna's coat just isn't where I want it.
> 
> I don't know if I could do the ACV as I cannot tolerate the smell of vinegar. I won't spray anything on my girls that would make me not want to be near them.


I understand what you're saying because I'm not a big fan of the smell of vinegar either. However the amount of the Braggs-1 part mixed with 10 parts of water, the smell is very minimal or almost non existent since the mixture is mainly water. I don't really notice it at all. You could always add a small amount of conditioner in with it too if you wanted.


----------



## goldensrbest

What about cowboy magic, diluted in a spay bottle, I bought a bottle over a year ago,and still have a lot.


----------



## flatcoated

I would think that diluted Cowboy Magic could work well, but it's easy to overdo since it's pretty concentrated. Would initially try cutting it a lot more than 1:1 -- better to start with too little than too much IMO -- and warming water before mixing to ensure that the product emulsifies thoroughly.


----------



## Alaska7133

The trick on cow licks is getting your dog completely dry. When I groom my girl for the show ring, I blow her out for about 1-1/2 hours. Which I know is a really long time. But she also doesn't have a cow lick. You do need a special dog blow dryer that blows cold air. I got mine used from a show dog friend for $50, new it's probably $300. If you stop too soon and she's not completely dry and you notice cow licks the next day, you want to spray her with a water bottle. The combo I use is 1 part Crown Royale Bodifier and 15 parts water. Spray on, then roll the fur up with the brush as you blow out the coat. This time you can't miss and do an incomplete blow out. 

Personally when I'm not showing, I love the cow licks after a good swim. I try to remind my show friends that wavy fur is in the breed standard.


----------

